# DaTroll's All Round Progression Thread



## DaTroll18 (May 9, 2022)

Another generic progression thread, you get the gist. I have a comp in about two months, so I have a list of goals for that. Keep in mind that I want to average a bit better than this at home to improve my chances at the comp (also it doesn't have skewb or fmc).

Goals:
2x2 Single: Sub 6
2x2 Average: Sub 7
3x3 Single: Sub 20
3x3 Average: PR
4x4 Single: Sub 1:20
4x4 Average: Sub 1:40
5x5 Single: Sub 3
Megaminx Single: Sub 2
Megaminx Average: Sub 2:10
Pyraminx Single: Sub 10
Pyraminx Average: Sub 15
Clock Single: Sub 20
Clock Average: Sub 25
Square-1 Single: Sub 40
Square-1 Average: Sub 50
3x3 Onehand Single: Sub 40
3x3 Onehand Average: Sub 50
3BLD Single: Sub 3
4BLD Single: Sub 10
5BLD Single: Success
MBLD Single: 2/2
Kinchranks: Top 100 Ireland

I suck at 5x5 and megaminx lol.


----------



## DaTroll18 (May 14, 2022)

PB 3x3 ao5.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-14
avg of 5: 16.73

Time List:
1. 16.09 D L B U L' F' R D R' B2 L2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 R F2 B2 D2 U' 
2. 15.93 R2 B2 L2 D L2 U L2 B2 D F' L' D' B L' F2 D2 L D F' 
3. (15.20) L2 B F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F' D2 R U' L R' B2 U R2 B' D' 
4. (18.48) D R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 D2 B2 R U' L' U B2 F' D R2 B' 
5. 18.16 D' L F' L' B' R B2 U L F2 B2 L U2 B2 L D2 L D2 F2 L U'

Forgot to mention, PR 3x3 ao5 is 23.29.


----------



## DaTroll18 (May 15, 2022)

19.79 3x3 ao200.

13.93 Clock single, 15.40 Clock ao5.

Broke every 2x2 PB from single to ao200 today! Main ones are 2.07 single and 4.54 ao5.

Still need to get better at megaminx, I currently average ~2:30.


----------



## DaTroll18 (Aug 22, 2022)

Completely forgot about this thread, I'll try and actually start updating this again.

A few days before the competition I was going to, I got a positive covid antigen test. I was really bummed out, and it killed my cubing motivation for a few weeks. I then found a competition in late August, and signed up for it. This happened to coincide with me going on holiday, and my internet didn't work for a few days. This meant I spent more time cubing, and derusted at all the events. I especially started practicing 5x5 and megaminx more, as those were my two worst events that were at the comp. Then the day of the competition arrived, and I went and competed with some friends. It was a ton of fun, and I did extremely well, breaking all of my PRs and even a few PBs, including a top 10 2x2 single in Ireland because of a 4 move scramble. These were my results. In case anyone is wondering, the competition was Dublin Open Sunday 2022 (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/DublinOpenSunday2022)

2x2:

Single: 1.97
Average: 5.83

3x3:

Single: 15.38
Average: 18.68

5x5:

Single: 2:15.54
Average: 2:33.29

FMC:

Single: DNF

OH:

Single: 31.59
Average: 42.61

Clock:

Single: 12.38
Average: 17.65

Megaminx:

Single: 1:49.42
Average: 1:57.14

Squan:

Single: 45.94 (Didn't make cutoff)

There are two more Irish competitions this year, one of which I'm hopeful about the possibility of attending and the Irish Championships, which I'm not sure I'll be able to drag my family down to Waterford again to go to. Either way, I'm really happy with how I did, especially my 3x3 solves. I'll try to keep this thread updated weekly from now on. See you next Monday!


----------



## DaTroll18 (Aug 29, 2022)

First of all, I made a PB sheet! It's in my signature, I'll update it with any PBs I get. Some events and cells aren't filled in yet, that just means I haven't practiced it enough yet. anyway, here's a weekly update:

I mostly focused on 2x2 this week, starting with learning full CLL on Tuesday. No idea how I managed it, but I did. I spent the next few days practicing it and getting faster at making layers and recognition. After a few days I reached 1,000 2x2 solves on my session, and decided that I want to reach 10,000 soon. So I decided to do try to do 300 2x2 solves a day for 30 days, and at the end I will have done 10,000. I do have school starting up again now, so I'm not sure how well I'll be able to stick to it.

I also somehow average 17 on 3x3 now, which is surprising as I haven't really done much 3x3 practise lately. I also got a new PB single after almost 4 months, with an 11.74. I think I'm probably going to learn full OLL sometime soon, and try to push to be sub 15 and get a sub 10 single.

As for competitions, I can't go to the first competition this year for personal reasons, but maybe, just maybe, I might be able to go to Irish Championships. At the moment I'm not sure, but next week registration will open so I should have a definitive answer by then.

Overall, I'm really happy with how I did this week. One of my next goals is to learn 4BLD, 5BLD and MBLD. Ireland isn't great at blind events so if I can get good at them I might even be able to get NR. Until next week, bye!


----------



## DaTroll18 (Sep 5, 2022)

Another weekly update:

So I realised the goal I made for 2x2 is very unrealistic, at that point I was very focused on 2x2 and I had a bunch of motivation. Now I realised that I need to focus on other events too. So I still practise 2x2, but less now.

I did a lot of 4x4 this week, including getting my first sub 1 single (4 of them!), now I average about 1:10. There wasn't 4x4 at the last competition I went to, but I think I'll do really well at the next one. I also learned almost all of full OLL on 3x3.

I think I'm going to be able to go to the Championships, which is amazing. I hope that by then I'll be better in every event.

I need to get better at the other puzzle events (clock, pyra, skewb, squan), which I'll focus on next week. Bye!


----------

